# Pigeon Pedigree Sheets???



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Gone...!...


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

You have "OPENED" a can of worms.-
Nobody validates pedigrees.
I use the Hawkeye Pigeon program and I can go back to 1976 .
Really Pedigrees are for your records "ONLY".
If I was selling Birds--I'd make a Pedigree with a few Ganus numbers-Janssens 019 bloodlines and lots of 1st place notes.
There is no place to put DNA test results on the pedigrees.
As I collect racing Pigeon Bands--I have about 5300 different bands from 90-91 countries.
I could band a feral pigeon and sell it as an Import .
BEWARE of Feather Merchants.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

It's my belief that a pedigree is only as good or accurate as the honesty of the individual that produces it. I recently saw a bird on one of the auction sites that was advertised as out of imported Delbars. As I looked at the pedigree, I noticed that it was out of a pair of birds that I had just purchased. I emailed the previous owner of this pair to inquire as to whether he had in fact raised this bird--he had not. There was no way the advertised bird was out of this pair. I then notified the seller to inquire where he had gotten the bird and inform him that there was no way that his bird was out of this pair. He told me to basically "mind my own business" and refused to believe the evidence. I also notified the auction site of this but the bird remained on the auction and I never got a response from the site. This is not an infrequent occurance. I posted some birds for sale about 9 years ago and posted their peds on the auction site. Shortly after that I saw some birds advertised showing the same peds that I had just posted! No way those birds were out of the ones I had! So, that just tells me there are some very dishonest "feather merchants" out there that copy peds that are posted on the auction sites and then use that information to peddle their own birds. I don't post peds anymore when selling birds and that is why.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

AKC for dogs is not any better. When you have pups you send a letter to the AKC they take your word for it and print out the peds. If Mr. Smith ownes race horses and has both parrents there is not always a vet around to prove any thing. So you must always beware. JMO
Dave


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Paper only fly's if you fold it into the shape of an airplane. 

Buy from people that have a reputation that they care about, and race results that can be verified.

There are crooks everywhere. Same on Ebay- people stealing other people's photos of items- or posting stock photos of stuff that doesn't exist- then generating fake positive feedback via phony transactions within their syndicate of thieves, so they can hook some big ones, then move on.

Little ol greenhorn newbie me likes peds for one reason- helping me keep track of who is related to who, and how, so I can use the info to make good breeding decisions.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I heard a well know person payed $20,000 for some top birds from a top bird seller .The birds were sayed to be related to winners and each other, but the buyer DNA tested his new birds, none were related ! so he got his $20,000 back.


----------



## Boenairgeez (Sep 4, 2006)

i have been flying for 3 years and have gotten to know a few people which has been very helpful. Is there a place where you can go online and find out who these feather merchants are? or is this an ojt sort of thing. i have received copies of pedigrees when i bought birds and i wondered if they where worth even keeping. Also DNA testing sounds like a very good idea to weed out the liars.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Boenairgeez said:


> i have been flying for 3 years and have gotten to know a few people which has been very helpful. Is there a place where you can go online and find out who these feather merchants are? or is this an ojt sort of thing. i have received copies of pedigrees when i bought birds and i wondered if they where worth even keeping. Also DNA testing sounds like a very good idea to weed out the liars.


It's ojt and it takes a few months, but not much more.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

DNA test sounds to good to be true, you send off for a kit then you send the sample in. well now just who watches you, its not done in front of a vet so how good can it be. I can say I have a direct son of 019 then do a DNA test and prove the bird I'm selling is out of my direct son, now who has 019 to prove my bird is out of him. A thief will always find a way to rip you off. JMO
Dave


----------

